# Florida Schutzhunders-



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

I currently reside in Lady Lake, about 30 miles outside Ocala- give or take. I would love to hear of any Schutzhund clubs here in FL. I'm aware of Iron Dog and Ivan's in Plant City. 
That's about it 
I know I could research it, but hell, I'll just ask you guys.

So yes. Schutzhund clubs in Florida, preferably from Orlando and upwards!
(on a map people, on a map.)


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Highway Schutzhund is in Umatilla or Eustis somewhere near there...
Schutzhund Club of Orlando... north Orlando/ Sanford area

off the top of my head.


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> Highway Schutzhund is in Umatilla or Eustis somewhere near there...
> Schutzhund Club of Orlando... north Orlando/ Sanford area
> 
> off the top of my head.


Thanks for the info! I didn't know about those !


----------



## Chris Bran (Feb 24, 2010)

There is also Space Coast Schutzhund Club right off of I95 near Cocoa.


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Chris Bran said:


> There is also Space Coast Schutzhund Club right off of I95 near Cocoa.


Thank you!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Maybe we will see ya around... look for the girl with the white bulldogs, its probably me... this is the same area I train in. 

t


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> Maybe we will see ya around... look for the girl with the white bulldogs, its probably me... this is the same area I train in.
> 
> t


Will do! If I check any of these out I'll be looking. Be prepared for a random kid and a Bicolor shepherd puppy!


----------



## Lorrie McCarthy (Aug 26, 2011)

JFYI for anyone looking at this thread, that unfortunately, the Iron Dog club has closed down. It's too bad, as they seemed to have a nice group of welcoming people there.


----------



## Mica Bender (Aug 27, 2011)

Gottfried Dildei's Club is right around there, but he normally only lets committed people to join. He lacks a lot of social skills, but he's an amazing trainer, who uses 90% positive methods, he's been doing Schutzhund for over 45-50 years (since he was 12) and he and his students have a lot of credentials to back his method up. He's my training coach, and he comes up to Memphis several times a year to give seminars, and we go down to Ocala every January for his Winter Workshop, which may be a good place to start. The three club members in our club that train with him (including me) are all first timers, and after a few years of training with him with various quality dogs, we're all now ready compete in the DVG Nationals, and my Shepherd and I will be also competing in the FH National Championships next year too. Anyways, the whole point of that was just to prove a point...he's a great trainer, and I highly recommend him. Good Luck in finding a club!


----------



## Michael Kelley (Aug 10, 2011)

Gottfrieds club is called High Drive not to be confused with Highway they are too different clubs altogether. I actually used to decoy for Gottfried and though his social skills are not the best his training is phenomenal. Let me know what you find out and more on what you are looking to do and I will help you out. I will tell you Gottfried does not work puppies so if your pup is young he will not be the one to go to. He firmly believes that the dog shuold mature and be worked only after maturing. OB is fine but not bitework prior to maturity. BTW where did you get your bi-color bundle of joy??


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Lorrie McCarthy said:


> JFYI for anyone looking at this thread, that unfortunately, the Iron Dog club has closed down. It's too bad, as they seemed to have a nice group of welcoming people there.


They are still training up there on Saturdays ^^!
Just their website is down, or maybe they're down to new members. I don't know, I just know that they're still training 

I actually relocated to Colorado at the beginning of August, so I'm not in Florida anymore but I still send updates to Hades's breeder.




Michael Kelley said:


> ....BTW where did you get your bi-color bundle of joy??


Jason McNew there at Iron Dog 
blackdogfarmk9.com

Hades is by Kane (Nesko) and out of Alona.
He's a great dog, I really love him.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Get a hold of Jeff Gamber here on WDF or at his website www.extremeworkingdogs.com , believe he knows of folks up towards new port richey or brooksville or something like that.


----------

